# GT i-Drive XCR-5: Kennt jemand diesen Rahmen?



## -lupo- (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

In der eBucht auf der anderen Seite des Ärmelkanals habe ich einen mir unbekannten Rahmen entdeckt, angeblich nennt sich das Teil i-Drive XCR-5 wo die 5 für den Federweg steht.

Markanteste Unterschiede zwischen i-Drive5 und dem hier sind der Hauptrahmen und die Dogbone, beim XCR aus massivem Alu mit 2 Gelenke anstatt einer Platte mit 2 Bohrungen beim i-Drive5.












Angeblich wurden die Rahmen für einen englischen bikeshop gemacht, aber das kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen.

Hier 2 Auktionen:

Auktion 1

Auktion 2


----------



## speedy79 (9. Februar 2009)

sieht nach einer Zwischenevolotion aus. Hinterbau 1:1 vom I-Drive, Hauptrahmen Vorstufe zum Sanction: Dogbone - Verstärkung am Steuerrohr und Strebe zum Sattelrohr und auch tieferes Oberrohr.

Habe von dem Modell bis dato nichts gehört - vieleicht wirklich eine Einzelstück-schwer vorstellbar oder einfach ein Prototyp!

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus? Gewicht? Der I-Drive 5 ist wirklich ein Schwergewicht, die aktuellen Force und Sanction haben hingegen schon ein akzeptables Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2009)

speddy79 schrieb:


> Der I-Drive 5 ist wirklich ein Schwergewicht, die aktuellen Force und Sanction haben hingegen schon ein akzeptables Gewicht.



Sicher, dass ein Force-/Sanction-Rahmen wesentlich weniger wiegt, als ein iDrive5 gleicher Größe?! Dem sollten wir mal auf den Grund gehen, ich fiand das Force eines Freundes schon schwer (rund 4,5kg inkl. Dämpfer)...


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Februar 2009)

Die Lackierung entspricht auf jeden Fall der 2007/2008er Zaskar-Serie.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich würd sagen, dass es einfach ein umbenanntes i-drive 5 für den englischen Markt ist. Dafür spricht, dass es auch ein Aggressor XCR gibt.
Das Stück zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr wurde wahrscheinlich eingeschweisst, weil die Engländer ab und zu nach nem niedrigen Oberrohr schreien...

Gegen Prototyp spricht, dass man dieses Modell/diesen Rahmen so in England normal kaufen kann...


----------



## -lupo- (9. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dass es einfach ein umbenanntes i-drive 5 für den englischen Markt ist. Dafür spricht, dass es auch ein Aggressor XCR gibt.
> Das Stück zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr wurde wahrscheinlich eingeschweisst, weil die Engländer ab und zu nach nem niedrigen Oberrohr schreien...
> 
> Gegen Prototyp spricht, dass man dieses Modell/diesen Rahmen so in England normal kaufen kann...



Aha, die werden also in UK immer noch neu verkauft? War mir nicht aufgefallen, thanks. Das Aggressor XCR ist wirklich nur umgelabelt während man das beim fully nicht sagen kann, das komplette vordere Dreieck ist anders konstruiert sowie die dogbone-Aufnahme am Hinterbau sind wg. Gelenke anders.

@all: Die Gewichtfrage ist interessant, konnte bis jetzt nichts in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch ne robustere Bauweise (dogbone) des i-drive 5 mit mehr 'standover clearance'.
So weit ich weiß, gab/gibt es ja nur das i-drive 5 mit 5'' Federweg und letztens hab ich in nem Test gelesen, dass das vordere Rahmendreieck etwas weich im Vergleich zur konkurrenz sein soll. Da würde das doch Sinn ergeben, den Hauptrahmen neu zu konstruieren.


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ganz verblüfft, daß die niemand kennt!

Das ist ein stinknormaler i-drive 5 Rahmen von 2007, wie er überall auf der Welt verkauft wurde. Lediglich in Deutschland wurde 2007 auch noch das 2006er Modell verkauft (einen Kommentar dazu spare ich mir jetzt, der würde ähnlich ausfallen wie der Umstand, daß es die Fullies nur in Größe M und L gibt). 

Das 2007er Modell hatte bereits einen verstärkten Dogbone (genau wie das Sanction und Force) und ein weiter runtergezogenes Oberrohr. Der Federweg wurde von 5" auf 5,5" erhöht. Das i-drive 5 von 2007 dürfte der stimmigste GT Rahmen der letzten Jahre sein (Außer dem Sanction vielleicht ). Er schnitt im Test deutlich besser ab, als die 08er Force Modelle.

Die i-drive XCRs sind eine Sonderserie für Halfords (Autozubehörshop ala ATU). Die Rahmen dürften die gleichen sein, allerdings hatten sie offenbar ein unglückliches Händchen bei der Dämpferwahl. Der verbaute RS Ario dürfte überhaupt nicht mit dem Rahmen harmonieren und kam bei den Tests im Gegensatz zu den Fox Federelementen eher schlecht weg.

http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/Audienc...0BCD87&AudID=9C48628CF07A4BE7B6803C1294E5C2F5

und so sieht er aus:
http://www.bikecentrum.cz/gt_detail.php?id=1281&nodeId=5084
http://content.mtbr.com/TRP_13_286_6crx.aspx

Die bikes werden offenbar in den Halford Shops im Herbst billigst verschleudert und finden sich dementsprechend oft auf e-bay. Ich habe allerdings auch den Eindruck, daß sie sich nicht immer in die besten Hände verirrten! Es gibt übrigens auch ein Preis/Leistungsmäßig interessantes 09er Modell:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...151_storeId_10001_partNumber_943530_langId_-1

Laut den Gewichtsangaben auf bikecentrum.cz (tschechischer GT Importeur) hat das Force 1.0 von 2008 um 400g mehr als das i-drive5 1.0 von 2007 - die Ausstattung ist vergleichbar. Denke daraus lassen sich auch Schlüsse ziehen. Mein Sanction Rahmen hat jedenfalls 3,75kg incl. Dämpfer und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der i-drive 5 schwerer ist.


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Februar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das ist ein stinknormaler i-drive 5 Rahmen von 2007, wie er überall auf der Welt verkauft wurde. Lediglich in Deutschland wurde 2007 auch noch das 2006er Modell verkauft


 
das glaub ich erst wenns GT-Team bestätigt. 
Das gibts doch gar nicht. Was zur Hölle war da los?

6 Wochen früher wenn ich davon gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir doch ernsthaft überlegt so eines statt der Ketzerei anzuschaffen
Die machen es einem echt nicht leicht "überzeugter" Fan zu sein.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> das glaub ich erst wenns GT-Team bestätigt.
> Das gibts doch gar nicht. Was zur Hölle war da los?
> 
> 6 Wochen früher wenn ich davon gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir doch ernsthaft überlegt so eines statt der Ketzerei anzuschaffen
> Die machen es einem echt nicht leicht "überzeugter" Fan zu sein.



Jep. Hab meine Ketzereipläne auch wieder abgeblasen. 
Der deutsche 2007er Katalog is mir eh zu spärlich mit Bikes gesegnet...
Das wird schon stimmen.


----------



## alf2 (9. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> das glaub ich erst wenns GT-Team bestätigt.


 Google ist dein Freund!
Schau mal hier:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2007&Brand=GT&Model=idrive+5+++3.0+&Type=bike

http://content.mtbr.com/TRP_13_286_8crx.aspx

http://www.proadventure.co.uk/acatalog/Mountain_Bikes.html

ich hab mich ja schon 2007 darüber geärgert! Jetzt nehme ich es gelassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (9. Februar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz verblüfft, daß die niemand kennt!
> 
> Das ist ein stinknormaler i-drive 5 Rahmen von 2007, wie er überall auf der Welt verkauft wurde. Lediglich in Deutschland wurde 2007 auch noch das 2006er Modell verkauft (einen Kommentar dazu spare ich mir jetzt, der würde ähnlich ausfallen wie der Umstand, daß es die Fullies nur in Größe M und L gibt).
> 
> ...



Alf: Danke!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe nämlich gesucht wie verrückt und habe einfach nichts gefunden. Im Nachhinein wundert es mich nicht da ich immer in Verbindung mit XCR gesucht habe und halt immer bei Halfords landete. Das mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich auch gefunden; aber ansonsten ein top Rahmen. Schade nur dass die Farben nicht so schön sind wie bei den i-Drive 5er.

Vielleicht habe ich bald einen i-Drive als i-Drive-Ersatz


----------



## spectraler (25. März 2009)

hallo an alles GT Fans, 
wie gut funtioniert das I-Drive im vergleichzu anderen 4 Gelenkern? Wie verhält sich das Tretlager/die Pedale zur Sattelposition beim einfedern?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2009)

Das i-Drive ist kein 4-Gelenker, sondern ein Eingelenker mit zusätzlicher Umlenkung des Tretlagers. Es funzt ziemlich gut. Allerdings spüre ich beim kleinsten Kettenblatt schon ein wenig Antriebseinflüsse.


----------



## spectraler (25. März 2009)

stimmt, rein der Hinterbau hat nur 1 Gelenk, in Verbindung mit dem beweglich aufgehängten Tretlager sind es 4.
Ziel ist es ja immer die Antriebseinflüsse von der Federung abzukoppeln und umgekehrt, wie gut ist das beim I-Drive gelungen, bleibt das Tretlager beim federn an der gleichen Stelle oder wird es verschoben? Wie ist es im Wiegetritt?
Wenn die Schwinge einfedert (Drehpunkt 1), wird ja das Gelenk 2 nach hinten oben bewegt, schaft es dann der Link Hebel (beweglich an Punkt 3 und 4) das Tretlager an der gleichen Stelle zu halten?


----------



## spectraler (25. März 2009)

sorry, Bild vergessen!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich muss den hier noch mal vorholen, ich hab versucht die Geometriedaten vom I Drive 5.5 (also das nur im Ausland erhältliche, weiterentwickelte) herauszufinden, ohne Erfolg. Weiss jemand wo man die findet oder hat die jemand? Ich hab nirgendwo etwas finden können...?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. Juni 2009)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich muss den hier noch mal vorholen, ich hab versucht die Geometriedaten vom I Drive 5.5 (also das nur im Ausland erhältliche, weiterentwickelte) herauszufinden, ohne Erfolg. Weiss jemand wo man die findet oder hat die jemand? Ich hab nirgendwo etwas finden können...?
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Ich habe es mal aus dem 2006er Katalog abfotografiert, gilt für die damals erhältlichen i-Drive5-Modelle.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (29. Juni 2009)

Danke, Kingmoe, aber das ist nicht ganz gleich mir der Geo von dem "Nachfolgemodell". In Amiland gabs den in XS, S, M, L, XL. "L" ist für Großgewachsene viel zu klein. In der Bucht werden die Dinger zu Hauf in GB verschleudert, auch in 20", aber was ist 20", "L" oder "XL" und welche Oberrohrlänge haben die dann ??? Fragen über Fragen... Die HP von GT ist da auch leider nicht gut gepflegt...
Ich hab nem Freund von mir ein I-Drive 4 besorgt, bin es selber probegefahren und nun grüble ich schon seit Tagen, schicker Rahmen das 2007er I-Drive 5, Hinterbau klasse (auch laut MTB Action), und das bei den Preisen... modulare Dropouts, wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man die auf Steckachse umrüsten...?

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## LTS-Spinner (1. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab mal GT USA angeschrieben und auch den Distributor in UK, mal gucken was da geht...

Grüße

Bernd[/QUOTE]


----------



## alf2 (2. Juli 2009)

20" ist Größe L.
Das ist die Bemaßung von Halfords und den XCR gibts nur in 18" und 20", also in M und L (wie bei GT Deutschland).

Als i-drive 5 gab es ihn natürlich von XS bis XL.

Ich hab es nicht lassen können und habe mir einen XCR 5 auf e-bay.uk geschossen. Ich hab ihn allerdings nicht aufgebaut, da ich momentan keine übrigen Komponenten habe und sonst eines meiner anderen bikes zerlegen müsste. Von der Größe kommt er mir kleinvor. Ich hab oberflächlich drüber gemessen und der 18" XCR ist kaum größer als mein Sanction in Größe S. Wobei ich dazu sagen muß, daß das Sanction schon ziemlich groß baut. 

Hier noch ein Test vom 2007er i-drive 5:

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/bikes/GT-iDrive5-2-07/
http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=2682E34C0AD44B6CBF1B039A740BCD87
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/i-drive-5-20-9118

Hier noch ein paar Tests der Halfords Sondermodelle, die unverändert gebaut werden. (Im übrigen scheidet dieser Rahmen in den englischen Tests besser ab als das Force, daß ja der Nachfolger ist):

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/i-drive-5-xcr-halfords-model-9901
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/id5-i-drive-xcr-09-34201
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/i-drive-5-elite-halfords-32383
Geometriedaten hab ich leider nirgens gefunden.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs, hier mal die die Geometriedaten aus den USA... und nen Test auch noch...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. Juli 2009)

@Alf2,die Artikel hab ich nicht gefunden, sehr interessant. Da  Du ja das XCR 5 und das Sanction hast, sind die Ausfallenden kompatibel? Wenn ja könnte man ja das XCr mit Rearmaxle ausstatten... Kannst Du was über das Rahmengewicht sagen?


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

Die Ausfallenden sehen gleich aus, ich gehe davon aus, daÃ sie kompatibel sind. Ich habe das XCR nicht abgewogen, da meine Waage nur bis 3 kg geht, und da geht es drÃ¼ber. Den Sanction Rahmen hab ich wiegen lassen, der hat 3,75kg incl. DÃ¤mpfer (DHX 4.0). Ich gehe davon aus, daÃ das XCR eine Spur leichter ist (schau ob du das Rahmengewicht der Ã¤lteren JahrgÃ¤nge wo findest). 

In der Auslegung unterscheiden sich die Rahmen ja nicht wesentlich. Das Sanction hat gerade mal 12mm mehr Federweg. Es sieht halt ein bisschen fetziger aus und dÃ¼rfte im vorderen Rahmendreieck etwas seitensteifer sein. Wenn man den Preis in Betracht zieht, halte ich das XCR fÃ¼r einen Knaller! Wenn ich wieder mal Geld Ã¼brig hab, kommt vorne eine Pike drauf und ich baue es auf LX/SLX Niveau auf. Ich gehe davon aus, daÃ ich dann ein robustes Allmountain um die 14kg bekomme.

Rearmaxle finde ich toll! UmrÃ¼sten werde ich das XCR allerdings nicht. Der Grund ist folgender:


cyclery.de schrieb:


> @Alf:
> Linke Seite (CU-Bestellnummer 32070): 31,50 â¬
> Rechte Seite (CU-Bestellnummer 32071): 33,95 â¬


+ Rearmaxle fÃ¼r ca. 50â¬
= 115â¬

Da werde ich einfach eine Nabe mit 10mm Achse verwenden.


----------



## -lupo- (3. Juli 2009)

@alf:

Ich überhäufe dich jetzt mit Fragen: 

Welchen hast du dir geschnappt? Eine Halfords-Version? Komplettbike? Kann man den Dämpfer ohne weiteres tauschen oder gibt es da Probleme wie beim Sanction wg. Einbaulänge in Bezug zum Kolbenweg?

Grüsse


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

Ersteigert hab ich insgesamt 4 Stück im letzten Jahr. Die ersten beiden waren Komplettbikes und dann 2 Rahmen. Die ersten drei haben sich dann geweigert zu versenden, obwohl ich es vorab mit Ihnen vereinbart hatte. Beim vierten hats schließlich geklappt. Es ist ein Frame only, Halfords Version. Eingebaut ist ein RS Ario in 190mm. IMHO mit 50mm Hub. Ich fürchte ich muß ihn sogar tauschen, bei allem was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe. Wird wohl ein RP2 oder Monarch werden.


----------



## -lupo- (3. Juli 2009)

Boah, immer das gleiche mit den Verkäufern da oben!

Ich bin gespannt auf deine erste Ausfahrt mit dem bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Boah, immer das gleiche mit den Verkäufern da oben!


Allerdings! Ich hab allerdings die Vermutung, daß das damit zusammenhing, daß ich die ersten 3 recht günstig ersteigerte. Der jetzige Rahmen ging leider nicht mehr so günstig weg!

Das mit dem Aufbau wird allerdings noch ein Weilchen dauern!

lg Andreas


----------



## -lupo- (3. Juli 2009)

Hm, das könnte schon sein. Wenn mann Zeit und Geld hätte müsste man gerichtlich vorgehen. So quasi als Präzedenzfall 

Ist kein Problem für mich wenn es länger dauert, so kann ich erstmal sparen ;-)


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zum Gewicht, ich denke es wird sich zwischen dem I Drive 2005 und dem "neuen" mit dem tieferen Oberrohr quasi nicht unterscheiden. Also ein Leichtgewicht kann es nie werden...
Ich hab das Rahmengewicht mal bei GT angefragt, kommende Woche wissen wir vermutlich mehr.
Den Test zufolge ist der Hinterbau ja ein Gedicht, die Seitensteifigkeit trotz des hohen Rahmengewichtes wohl eher nicht- trotzdem wird er als bestes Allroundfully von GT bis dato bewertet!
Das Sanction/ Force wird sicher viel steifer sein, zu dumm einem solchen Rahmen nicht gleich ein tapered Steuerrohr zu verpassen, damit hätte man alle Optionen bei der Gabelwahl.  
In silber finde ich das I-Drive 5 nicht so gelungen, gerade die höchste Serie hat auch noch einen Rotstich im Silberlack- Uahhhrg.
Der blaue Rahmen sieht dagegen sher gut aus, der hat aber den Rock Shox Ario drin der eher nicht gut in dem Rahmen funktionieren soll...

Wen es interessiert, Halfords in England hat wieder die 20% off Aktion bis Montag, man könnte jetzt also das I Drive XCR 5 in 18 & 20 Zoll für schlanke 800 pounds bekommen und das bei dem Wechselkurs... der Preis ist wirklich heiß...


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

Den Rahmen gibts übrigens "exclusiv" auch noch für andere Anbieter:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product2_10052_10551_1027903_-1
d.h. wenn dir die Farbe besser gefällt, kannst du auch noch in US suchen



LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, Halfords in England hat wieder die 20% off Aktion bis Montag, man könnte jetzt also das I Drive XCR 5 in 18 & 20 Zoll für schlanke 800 pounds bekommen und das bei dem Wechselkurs... der Preis ist wirklich heiß...


 Das mit den 20% hab ich nur bei den Carrera bikes gefunden und der Versand nach DT oder Österreich wird wohl auch ein Problem sein!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. Juli 2009)

Hm,

Import aus den USA is aber ganz schön teuer, Versand & außerdem noch Zoll... 
gezeigt wird ein silberner Rahmen, gelistet ist nur ein blauer... welches blau...? Irgendswo hab ich den Rahmen auch in einem hellblaumetallic gesehen oder eben in dem dunklen blau von Halfords.
Wenn der Verkäufer in GB mitspielt und nen Karton drüberwirft, den Lenker dreht und die Pedale abschraubt bekommt man ein komplettes Rad für 100,- von Haustür zu Haustür rüber...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Juli 2009)

Hier die Antwort aus den USA bezÃ¼glich Rahmengewicht

"Hi Bernd,

Thanks for getting back to me.  Youâre right that the sizing system we use most closely corresponds to seat tube length.

Unfortunately, I am not able to offer much assistance with the actual frame weights.

Best wishes,

Dave at GT Bikes"

:-(

Erstaunlich dass der Hersteller das Rahmengewicht nicht kennt...

Es scheint aber trotzdem gut zu fahren:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rZMxPBMYwE"]YouTube - Hans Rey & Steve Peat Irish Pub to Pub Adventure[/ame]

Ist glaube ich nicht zur Nachahmung zu empfehlen


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juli 2009)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Erstaunlich dass der Hersteller das Rahmengewicht nicht kennt...



Also doch mein 2005er 

On Topic: Es ist echt schade, dass erfolgreiche Service-Anfragen an GT so selten sind.


----------



## alf2 (8. Juli 2009)

Wie schwer ist denn deiner?


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juli 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist denn deiner?



Gute Frage 

Ich habe den Rahmen damals gewogen - aber den Wisch mit der Gewichtsangabe finde ich nicht mehr :-(
Und hier im Forum finde ich meine Angaben auch nicht wieder, mist...

Ich strippe ihn mal und stelle ihn die Tage auf die Waage. Dann poste ich das im Gewichte-Thread und hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

Hier mal die Rahmenfarben, die ich gefunden habe... dieses silberblau ... :kotz:

Sieht aus wie meine ELU Kappsäge BJ 1986


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

Zum Beweis mein ELU Mopped...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

Ja und dann gibbet ja noch mal in silber mit rotstich, na prima, da paßt kein silbernes bzw. alufarbenes Anbauteil rein...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

nich schwarz nicht richtig anthrazit, Lack ohne Tiefenwirkung  
sieht immer irgendwie dreckig aus...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

in blau sieht er nicht schlecht aus, meines E. die beste Option


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

Zum Vergleich einmal Ausfallende hinten Sanction/ I-Drive 5...  scheint kompatibel zu sein- wäre sicher eine interessante Option zum nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2009)

Das Blaue sieht ja ma richtig legger aus, da kommt gleich dieses Haben-Will-Gefühl hoch


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juli 2009)

Der Halter dieses Teilchens hier

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140330691285

wollte mir leider nicht das ware Gewicht verraten, er meinte irgendwas um 5 kg,  wenn er das jedem erzählt hat wundert mich das Auktionsergebnis nicht besonders 

War aber leider eh nicht meine Größe


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. August 2009)

Hab noch die Farbe gefunden, ist aber der "alte" Rahmen:


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. August 2009)

und noch welche weils so schön war... mit der Farbe könnte ich leben, scheint aber extrem selten zu sein...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. August 2009)

und das hier scheint wieder ein anderes schwarz zu sein...? Ich glaube auch nicht ganz ideal, schwarz macht schwer und läßt Konturen dünner erscheinen (= > Lieblingsfarbe bei Übergrößen  )

Hach ist das schwierig...


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2009)

nabend herr spinner 
damit das nich zu one man show wird:
kauf dir doch nen gebrauchten rahmen mit schlechtem lack/pulver/elox, mach den lack runter, besorg dir neue lager und lass ihn in der farbe lackieren/pulvern/eloxieren, in der du ihn willst..

wenn das am thema vorbei sein sollte, sorry, aber es is spät 

grüße


----------



## alf2 (17. August 2009)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> War aber leider eh nicht meine Größe


Welche Größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...kauf dir doch nen gebrauchten rahmen mit schlechtem lack/pulver/elox, mach den lack runter, besorg dir neue lager und lass ihn in der farbe lackieren/pulvern/eloxieren, in der du ihn willst..



Hab ich auch schon gedacht, es sollte aber preislich überschaubar bleiben. Andererseits haben die Topmodelle gleich den besseren Dämpfer...
Am liebsten wäre mir ein passender Rahmen mit Fox- Dämpfer und dem entsprechenden Werkssetup, dann wäre ich ev. bereit zu lackieren...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. August 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Welche Größe brauchst du denn?



Oberrohrlänge sollte so ca. 61,5- 62,5cm sein, 59,5 cm- wie im Moment an meinem Cyclecraft- sind definitiv etwas kurz so dass ich zu lange Vorbauten verwenden muß- aktuell habe ich am Syntace etwa 135mm effektiv eingestellt was zu einem leichten Deichselfeeling führt.

Der Rahmen soll etwas mehr Federweg haben (ca. 140mm v + h) und dabei tourentauglich bleiben. Sitzwinkel nicht so flach, der Vortrieb muß trotz AM- Ausrichtung stimmen. Um Spacertürme zu vermeiden sollte das Steuerrohr am besten 140 - 160mm Länge haben- diese Vorraussetzungen erfüllt das I- Drive 5 xcr in der 20er Version ganz gut.
Leicht wird das nie werden, aber mit knapp 14 kg fahrfertig wäre ich zufrieden (was bei dem Rahmen & entsprechender Ausstattung sicher schon nicht einfach wird) und vor allem bliebe das für mich bezahlbar.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. August 2009)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6276373#post6276373

Oje, wenn die Gewichte auch auf das XCR zutreffen was ich befürchte sollte ich das ganze noch mal überdenken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (30. September 2010)

:kotz:Soo, zum Schluss reiche ich noch die Auflösung der Geschichte nach, wie im Thema "Zeigt her Euro GT's" schon gezeigt hier die noch "ausstehenden" Details. 





Mit knapp ca. 13,8kg hab ich mein angepeiltes Gewicht erreicht  ganz annehmbar für ein AM- Fully mit 2.4er Schlappen inkl. Pedale & Variostütze. Es fährt sich erstaunlich neutral & geht wie auf Schienen. Enge Kehren mag es nicht so, das verhindern einfach die Ballonreifen & die riesige Geometrie- das kann man dem GT I Drive 5 also nicht wirklich vorwerfen. Der Dämpfer hinten (Float R) ist sehr stark gedämpft, paßt aber gut zu meinem Gewicht (95kg). Für leichte Fahrer wäre das nix. Hat man einen ruhigen Tritt so verhält sich das Fahrwerk absolut neutral- ruhiger sogar als mein Cyclecraft  (mit deutlich weniger Reserven). Antriebseinflüsse sind für mich nicht wahrnehmbar. Wiegetritt macht man eben mit Fullys tunlichst auch nicht. Und Reserven sind reichlich vorhanden  - daran muß ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. Die Gabel nutzt subjektiv mehr Federweg als der Hinterbau.

Der Gummibalg auf der Stütze ist runter, er sah einfach zum:kotz:aus und machte die Stütze optisch noch länger. Funktionell ist so eine Variostütze schon sehr nett 





Hier und da wäre Gewichtsmäßig natürlich noch was drin, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau/ Lenker, XTR Kurbel, so etwa nen Kilo würd ich sagen wären noch gut erreichbar.


----------

